# [SOLVED] My first major Blue Screen in Vista



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello,

My problems seem to have all started when i installed the last bunch of updates from microsoft. (Though it had been a while since my last boot)

When i installed the updates, i was asked to restart and that is when the trouble began. First i booted up and my PC failed the POST so my motherboard reverted to 'safe' settings, essentially un-overclocking itself. Naturally, when it tried to POST again i went into the BIOS and overclocked it again (not as much as before).

It then POSTed successfully but windows would not start, so i put all bios setting back to default. And played ten minutes of COD4 without incident.

Fast forward to tonight, i get home after a stressful day and watch an episode of star trek on my PC without incident, and then start up COD4. 

3 minutes into the game the world comes crashing down. It bluescreens with the error 'dxgrknl'. My PC restarts and i try again, no luck. I shut it down and wait a minute. No luck again.

Has anyone heard of this, or is having trouble with the most recent Vista updates? Please help me!


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

post the mimidumps 

c:\windows\minidump 

post the dxdiag text file 

start type in start search dxdiag and click save all info 
to a text file and post it 

and look in the device manager 

start type in start search device manager 
click view and check SHOW HIDDEN DEVICES 
and see if there are any flags there 

i cant find anything on 'dxgrknl' for now but will be look for anyting about that


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

There are 6 files in there, which one should i post?

I mad a typo about the error message. The error was actually 'dxgkrnl'

Thanks in advance


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

DXDIAG:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/10/2008, 07:53:05
       Machine name: CAM-DESKTOP
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
       System Model: P35-DS3R
               BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 1702MB used, 2643MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8800 GTS
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0193&SUBSYS_042010DE&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 1051 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 284 MB
    Shared Memory: 767 MB
     Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (59Hz)
          Monitor: Generic Non-PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
   Driver Version: 7.15.0011.6925 (English)
      DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 5263360 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-42D3-11CF-6368-2B2402C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0193
        SubSys ID: 0x042010DE
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5404 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 4/23/2007 07:43:22, 1769952 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5404 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 4/23/2007 07:43:22, 1769952 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5404 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 4/23/2007 07:43:22, 1769952 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Realtek Digital Input (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5404 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 4/23/2007 07:43:22, 1769952 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Belkin UPS
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x050D, 0x0900
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2934
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 1/19/2008 03:23:42, 194560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/19/2008 03:23:17, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Logitech HID-Compliant Keyboard
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c517&mi_00
| Lower Filters: LHidFilt
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: LHidFilt.Sys, 4/11/2007 15:32:52, 34832 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoInstaller01005.dll, 4/11/2007 15:33:20, 1419024 bytes
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 1/19/2008 03:19:17, 15872 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 05:11:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/19/2008 03:19:18, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 05:11:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Logitech HID-compliant Cordless Mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c517&mi_01&col01
| Upper Filters: LMouFilt
| Lower Filters: LHidFilt
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: LHidFilt.Sys, 4/11/2007 15:32:52, 34832 bytes
| Driver: LMouFilt.Sys, 4/11/2007 15:32:58, 36112 bytes
| Driver: KHALMNPR.Exe, 4/11/2007 15:32:22, 56080 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoInstaller01005.dll, 4/11/2007 15:33:20, 1419024 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/19/2008 03:19:16, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/19/2008 05:11:52, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 1/19/2008 05:12:19, 54328 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/19/2008 03:19:16, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/19/2008 05:11:52, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 151.9 GB
Total Space: 305.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3320620AS ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:19:51, 67072 bytes

      Drive: D:
      Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:19:51, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C1&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:12:20, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2948&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:12:20, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2946
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2946&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&E3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:12:20, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:12:20, 151096 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6001.17036 (English), 1/19/2008 02:00:49, 53760 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&D7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:21, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 07:16:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:04:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:21, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 07:16:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:04:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&D2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:04:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&D1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:04:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:04:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:04:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:04:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:23:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:04:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2926&SUBSYS_B0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&FD
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:11:13, 16440 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:12:10, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:11:30, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:13:06, 110136 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2920
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2920&SUBSYS_B0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:11:13, 16440 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:12:10, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:11:30, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:13:06, 110136 bytes

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2916&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:11:14, 16440 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_92\3&13C0B0C5&1&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 05:12:20, 151096 bytes

     Name: GIGABYTE GBB36X Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2363&SUBSYS_B0001458&REV_02\4&1BE94685&0&00E3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jraid.sys, 1.17.0013.0001 (English), 2/15/2007 23:57:10, 44928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\JGOGO.sys, 5.00.3790.0001 (English), 2/7/2006 09:22:58, 6912 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_01\4&C51E625&0&00E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlh86.sys, 6.203.0214.2008 (English), 2/14/2008 06:56:02, 118784 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0193&SUBSYS_042010DE&REV_A2\4&4361327&0&0008
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 8238688 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 5263360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 1830912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 385024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv32.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 7098368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcpl.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 8530464 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmctray.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisps.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 6549504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgames.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 3420160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccss.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmobls.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 1228800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 3710976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccs.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccsrs.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (Arabic), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwss.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 2498560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcolor.exe, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvudisp.exe, 1.01.0001.0000 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwsapps.xml, 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 19958 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapps.xml, 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 159769 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisp.nvu, 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 7181 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 12/11/2007 18:06:00, 795104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsp.chm, 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 175045 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3d.chm, 7/9/2007 21:27:00, 91094 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmob.chm, 7/9/2007 21:27:00, 54988 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvwks.chm, 7/9/2007 21:27:00, 174650 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.cpl, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplui.exe, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvexpbar.dll, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 35328 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod100.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 35328 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
QuickTime Audio Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
QuickTime Video Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Subtitle VMR9 Filter,0x00800002,1,1,,
Nero Audible Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudible.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Subpicture Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeSubpicture.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
RealPlayer Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0012.1988
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Stream Buffer Sink,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.10.0005.0001
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,NeSubtitle.ax,4.10.0005.0001
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero Smart3D Video Effect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.07.0005.0000
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0004.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero FTC,0x00200000,1,1,NeFTC.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6001.18000
Nero Resize,0x00400000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.10.0005.0001
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 PSI Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,0,Mpeg2PsiReader.ax,1.00.0000.0004
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero AV Synchronizer,0x00200000,1,1,NeAVSync.ax,4.10.0005.0001
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.10.0005.0001
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Smart3D Transition Effect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.07.0005.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,NeOverlayMixer.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeMP4Splitter.ax,4.10.0005.0001
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero Video Decoder HD,0x00400000,1,2,nevideohd.ax,4.10.0005.0001
HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter,0x00200000,0,3,HMNavigator.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0004.0000
MPEG-2 Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,0,Mpeg2StreamReader.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Smart3D Text Effect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.07.0005.0000
Nero Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeVideoRenderer.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.10.0005.0001
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,14,nedvd.ax,4.10.0005.0001
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Sound Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundProc.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.10.0005.0001
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,6.08.0000.0000
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.10.0005.0001
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
Nero Audio Decoder 2,0x00600000,1,1,neaudio2.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.10.0005.0001
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero FLV Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeFLVSplitter.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Stream Buffer Source,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.10.0005.0001
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,NeDeinterlace.ax,4.10.0005.0001
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
RealPlayer Transcode Filter,0x00600000,0,0,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0012.1988
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,nevideo.ax,4.10.0005.0001
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Sound Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundSwitch.ax,4.10.0005.0001
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.10.0005.0001
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero Thumbnail Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDThumbnail.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.10.0005.0001
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0012.1988
Nero Stream Control,0x00200000,1,1,NeStreamControl.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
Nero Sample Queue,0x00200000,1,1,NeSampleQueue.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Ogg Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeOggSplitter.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,nevideo.ax,4.10.0005.0001
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.10.0005.0001
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18000
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6001.18000
Nero MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeMp3Encoder.ax,4.10.0005.0001
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.10.0005.0001
HighMAT/MPV Navigator Client Filter,0x00200000,0,0,HMNavigator.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.10.0005.0001
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6001.18000
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Sony ExpressFX Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0516
Sony ExpressFX Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0516
Sony ExpressFX Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0516
Sony ExpressFX Equalization,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0516
Sony ExpressFX Flange/Wah-Wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0516
Sony ExpressFX Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0516
Sony ExpressFX Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0516
Sony ExpressFX Stutter,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0516
Sony ExpressFX Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0155
Sony ExpressFX Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0155
Sony ExpressFX Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0155
Sony ExpressFX Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0155

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DivX® 6.8 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Xfire Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DivX® 6.8 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Realtek Digital Input (Realtek ,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Digital input,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6001.18000

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
```


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

post all of the minidump files 

use a software called winrar 

http://www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar371.exe

ok just got done looking for DXGKRNL.SYS and it goes back to directx 
http://www.prevx.com/filenames/X678115175566711029-0/DXGKRNL.SYS.html

i would goto microsoft site and download directx 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&DisplayLang=en

download and install the update and see if the bsod has gone byebye 

and thanks for ur time im going to make for SURE THAT this is sloved my self


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

When i try to install directx as soon as i accept the license agreement it says "an internal system error occurred". When i go and look at the directxlog here is what it says:

04/10/08 22:16:38: DXWSetup: ***** DXWSETUP *****
04/10/08 22:16:38: DXWSetup: WinMain()
04/10/08 22:16:38: DXWSetup: IsIA64(): not IA64.
04/10/08 22:16:38: DXWSetup: Unable to get Version on target file C:\Windows\system32\directx\websetup\dsetup.dll
04/10/08 22:16:38: DXWSetup: Installed file C:\Windows\system32\directx\websetup\dsetup.dll
04/10/08 22:16:38: DXWSetup: Unable to get Version on target file C:\Windows\system32\directx\websetup\dsetup32.dll
04/10/08 22:16:38: DXWSetup: Installed file C:\Windows\system32\directx\websetup\dsetup32.dll
04/10/08 22:16:38: DXWSetup: GetDXVersion(): Unable to get RC string from registry.
04/10/08 22:16:38: DXWSetup: DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.00
04/10/08 22:16:38: DXWSetup: Setup Version: 4.09.00.0904.00
04/10/08 22:16:38: DXWSetup: A newer version of DirectX have been installed already.
04/10/08 22:16:38: dsetup32: IsWow64(): not Wow64 process.
04/10/08 22:16:43: DXWSetup: CDXWSetup::CDXWSetup()
04/10/08 22:16:43: DXWSetup: CDXWSetup:ownloadDXUpdate()
04/10/08 22:16:43: DXWSetup: OnEngineStatusChange(): EngineStatus = 0x1, SubStatus = 0x0
04/10/08 22:16:43: DXWSetup: OnEngineStatusChange(): EngineStatus = 0x3, SubStatus = 0x0
04/10/08 22:16:43: DXWSetup: OnEngineStatusChange(): EngineStatus = 0x2, SubStatus = 0x0
04/10/08 22:16:43: DXWSetup: OnStartInstall(): DLSize = 81, InstallSize = 0
04/10/08 22:16:43: DXWSetup: OnStartComponent(): ID = DXUpdate, DLSize = 81, InstallSize = 0, str = %DirectX_Setup%
04/10/08 22:16:44: DXWSetup: OnComponentProgress(): Phase = 0, Progress = 0
04/10/08 22:16:44: DXWSetup: OnStopComponent(): ID = DXUpdate, hr = 0x0, Phase = 9, str = %DirectX_Setup%, status = 0x0
04/10/08 22:16:44: DXWSetup: OnStopInstall(): hr = 0x0, str = (null), status = 0x0
04/10/08 22:16:44: DXWSetup: OnEngineStatusChange(): EngineStatus = 0x3, SubStatus = 0x0
04/10/08 22:16:44: DXWSetup: WM_APP_DOWNLOADDXUPDATE
04/10/08 22:16:44: DXWSetup: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine()
04/10/08 22:16:44: DXWSetup: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine(): Sections are not initialized.
04/10/08 22:16:44: DXWSetup: PreinstDlgProc(): CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.
04/10/08 22:16:44: DXWSetup: WM_APP_ENDDOWNLOAD


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

I think i need to uninstall directx somehow, but there is not really an official way to do it. And all the websites i can find with directions seem kinda sketchy or are for XP.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

no i dont think there is a way to 

did the bsod start before or after the installtion of sp1 if after i think i might be 
sp1

ok im going to ge tme and u some higher help here someone i really respet on this site 
placcehold it will tomorrow when gets the pm from me 

but post the minidump files 

and ill get him to look at them and im going to look at them


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

Thank you for your help!

Here is my most recent minidump file (they all say the same) :


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.8.0004.0 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini041008-02.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: *** Invalid ***
****************************************************************************
* Symbol loading may be unreliable without a symbol search path. *
* Use .symfix to have the debugger choose a symbol path. *
* After setting your symbol path, use .reload to refresh symbol locations. *
****************************************************************************
Executable search path is: 
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
* *
* The Symbol Path can be set by: *
* using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable. *
* using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
* using .sympath and .sympath+ *
*********************************************************************
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Windows Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Kernel base = 0x8244c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82563c70
Debug session time: Thu Apr 10 19:14:37.344 2008 (GMT-2)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:07.280
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
* *
* The Symbol Path can be set by: *
* using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable. *
* using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
* using .sympath and .sympath+ *
*********************************************************************
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Loading Kernel Symbols
......................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 8316fffc, 8dbc5b08, 8dbc5804}

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
*** ***
*** ***
*** Your debugger is not using the correct symbols ***
*** ***
*** In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path ***
*** must point to .pdb files that have full type information. ***
*** ***
*** Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not ***
*** contain the required information. Contact the group that ***
*** provided you with these symbols if you need this command to ***
*** work. ***
*** ***
*** Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB ***
*** ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
*** ***
*** ***
*** Your debugger is not using the correct symbols ***
*** ***
*** In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path ***
*** must point to .pdb files that have full type information. ***
*** ***
*** Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not ***
*** contain the required information. Contact the group that ***
*** provided you with these symbols if you need this command to ***
*** work. ***
*** ***
*** Type referenced: nt!KPRCB ***
*** ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
*** ***
*** ***
*** Your debugger is not using the correct symbols ***
*** ***
*** In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path ***
*** must point to .pdb files that have full type information. ***
*** ***
*** Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not ***
*** contain the required information. Contact the group that ***
*** provided you with these symbols if you need this command to ***
*** work. ***
*** ***
*** Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB ***
*** ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
*** ***
*** ***
*** Your debugger is not using the correct symbols ***
*** ***
*** In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path ***
*** must point to .pdb files that have full type information. ***
*** ***
*** Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not ***
*** contain the required information. Contact the group that ***
*** provided you with these symbols if you need this command to ***
*** work. ***
*** ***
*** Type referenced: nt!KPRCB ***
*** ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
*** ***
*** ***
*** Your debugger is not using the correct symbols ***
*** ***
*** In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path ***
*** must point to .pdb files that have full type information. ***
*** ***
*** Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not ***
*** contain the required information. Contact the group that ***
*** provided you with these symbols if you need this command to ***
*** work. ***
*** ***
*** Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB ***
*** ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
*** ***
*** ***
*** Your debugger is not using the correct symbols ***
*** ***
*** In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path ***
*** must point to .pdb files that have full type information. ***
*** ***
*** Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not ***
*** contain the required information. Contact the group that ***
*** provided you with these symbols if you need this command to ***
*** work. ***
*** ***
*** Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB ***
*** ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
*** ***
*** ***
*** Your debugger is not using the correct symbols ***
*** ***
*** In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path ***
*** must point to .pdb files that have full type information. ***
*** ***
*** Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not ***
*** contain the required information. Contact the group that ***
*** provided you with these symbols if you need this command to ***
*** work. ***
*** ***
*** Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB ***
*** ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
*** ***
*** ***
*** Your debugger is not using the correct symbols ***
*** ***
*** In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path ***
*** must point to .pdb files that have full type information. ***
*** ***
*** Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not ***
*** contain the required information. Contact the group that ***
*** provided you with these symbols if you need this command to ***
*** work. ***
*** ***
*** Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB ***
*** ***
*************************************************************************
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
* *
* The Symbol Path can be set by: *
* using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable. *
* using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
* using .sympath and .sympath+ *
*********************************************************************
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
* *
* The Symbol Path can be set by: *
* using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable. *
* using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
* using .sympath and .sympath+ *
*********************************************************************
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl+22ffc )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

There was a kind of choppiness after i installed SP1, but the crashing didn't start till about 2 weeks after i got SP1.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

u should have post the minidump in a file 

but that ok its my fault

anyways i think the bsod is comeing from sp1 but im 
not will sure yet sa that ki would wait till placehold gets here and im 
going to watch this thread as much as i can 

as that iv had like 4 to 8 bsod all at one time or other so 
i know how it can drive u up the wall lol


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

i know...i haven't played call of duty 4 for almost 48 hours...getting a bit antsy.

I think my girlfriend is enjoying it though.

What if i use system restore to take it back to before SP1?


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*



pillar said:


> i know...i haven't played call of duty 4 for almost 48 hours...getting a bit antsy.
> 
> I think my girlfriend is enjoying it though.
> 
> What if i use system restore to take it back to before SP1?


i like that line 

no i think u should wait till placehold getshere 

so he can tell u more on someother thing to try because 
im not very sure 

u said it was not doing this till u installed sp1 
so MY first thought is that its sp1 but i could be worng 

((as that i dont have sp1 and dont know when im going to get)):4-dontkno

he should be here in the next hour hes in the uk so i dont know 
whats takeing him so long to wake up no TEAi guess


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*



Hi pillar. . .

I wish to welcome you to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

I will be glad to take those memory dump files off your hands for you and take a look at them. I see that you have tried to run them through the debugger, but it appears to me that you are having difficulty with the symbol paths as well as some Kernel issues.

So, please gather ALL of the memory dump files found in c:\windows\Minidump - even if there are a hundred. More information on a system crash usually leads to a more definitive cause. Plus, the busier I keep, the less trouble I get into!

Now, there are two other items that I would like: (1) A Belarc Advisor report saved in "mht" format (Top right of Internet Explorer screen; Page; Saved as; save as mht), as a web page (html) or as a Word document. You can download Belarc HERE; (2) A new DXDiag report - Then save this report as a text file. I know that you have already posted a dxdiag report, but I'd like a fresh one and in a text file.

Please refer to my PM as to the location to send these files to. My results will then be posted here in this thread.

Please be patient as I have other memory dumps to process. Should you have any questions regarding the aforementioned, please POST again or send me a PM.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

@warlordfmike  - Thanks for all of the help - Great Job! - JC


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

Hello pillar :wave:

The dump files are pointing to the Nvidia Graphics Drivers that are the cause of your problems and most likely the Nvlddmkm.sys file 

try this:

1. Uninstall Nvidia drivers , reboot in safe mode.

2. Run Driver cleaner  as Administrator. 

3. Run an advanced search for *nv*.** in *C:\Windows*. 
*Exclude the *C:\Windows\System32\Driverstore\FileRepository* in your search

4. You can now see all the files left behind by old nvidia drivers. Generally, files from the same driver set were created on the same date, so they're easy enough to spot. If in doubt, holding the cursor over a file tells you exactly what it is 

5. If it's an *Nvidia driver/control panel* file, Delete it.
*** Warning - don't delete nforce chipset drivers or anything that might not be an Nvidia file!*

5. Reinstall your nvidia driver

6. Reboot and repost

Regards




Craig


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

When i try to delete all those files after seraching things it wont let me. It tells me i dont have admin privileges even though i am using my only account.

How do i make those annoying 'please give yourself permission' popups appear in safe mode?


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

As mentioned above, i could not delete the nv*.* files when in safemode, so this is what i did:


Uninstalled drivers
then rebooted in safe mode
then used driver cleaner
rebooted in normal mode
windows automatically installed driver software (I dont know how to stop it)
as the driver installed (or just before) i got a few error messages: nvcpl.dll and nvmctray.dll errors
then i ran COD4 and got a couple xfire exception messages and a 'buffer overrun'
so i installed the latest driver from the nvidia website
then i went back to the 'dxgkrnl error'
then i cried, wet my pants simultaneously

ARRRGGGGGG I am soon going to just transfer all my crap to my external hard drive and do a format/recovery. This is starting to make me angry!!!!

PS: Is there any way this is a hardware problem, after all, whatever happened forced my (then stable) overclock settings to go back to default. I am not an expert on this, but the drivers dont run until after the POST...so wouldn't that indicate a hardware issue?

Keep in mind that i never have problems with anything other than COD4.

Most of all:

THANK YOU for your help. Keep it coming, if we can solve this without wiping my hard drive i will be a very happy boy. (Can't say the same for my gf, she is gonna kick your asses)


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

Here are my minidump files attached.

Thanks again!


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*



Placehold said:


> Hello pillar :wave:
> 
> The dump files are pointing to the Nvidia Graphics Drivers that are the cause of your problems and most likely the Nvlddmkm.sys file
> 
> ...






i was going to play some battlefield 2 then command & conquer kans wrath 

but im going to dump that 

do what placehold to do and then this 

ok now see that u tryed the above im just going to try help 
and i hope that jc and placehold dont get mad 

can u install the drivers all just by runing the setup file that u downloaded 

try it with user account off look at the screenshot that i posted 

gto start\Control Panel\User Accounts and Family Safety\User Accounts

and then click on turn user account on/off 

restart and then try to delete if that does not work ill see if there something on NVIDIA site that can help get rid nv in the mean time just hang in and chile with the chick lol


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

Command and conquer holds a special place in my heart. Tanya used to get me all hot and bothered when i was a kid playing on my 133 MHz computer. Oh the memories.

As we speak i am trying your suggestions. I was able to delete more files your way but not all. I have reinstalled and now i will try COD4.


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

NO LUCK. I got an xfire exception. Here is the report (i have no idea if it is any use):

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?>

<ExceptionReport Version="4">
<Application Build="31039" Command=""c:\program files\activision\call of duty 4 - modern warfare\iw3mp.exe" +connect 66.150.121.233:28930"/>
<OperatingSystem Type="2"><Version Major="6" Minor="0" Build="6001"/></OperatingSystem>
<Exception Code="C0000005" Address="0000355A"></Exception>
<Registers EAX="322F77C0" EBX="00000000" ECX="320F96C0" EDX="13F76360" ESI="00000000" EDI="225B6000" CS="001B" EIP="0000355A" SS="0023" ESP="100CFF28" EBP="100CFF64" DS="0023" ES="0023" FS="003B" GS="0000" Flags="00010202"/>
<BackTrace>
<Frame ProgramCounter="0000355A" StackAddress="100CFF28" FrameAddress="100CFF24">
</Frame>
<Frame ProgramCounter="13A0E067" StackAddress="100CFF2C" FrameAddress="100CFF64">
<Module Section="0001" Offset="001CD067" FileName="C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll"/>
<StackHexDump From="100CFF24" To="100CFF64">00 00 00 00	67 e0 a0 13	28 52 31 16	40 00 2f 16	00 00 00 00	05 00 00 00	6b 64 93 73	00 60 5b 22	05 00 00 00	c0 77 2f 32	40 00 2f 16	01 00 00 00	40 00 2f 16	01 00 00 00	01 00 00 00	00 50 02 00</StackHexDump>
</Frame>
<Frame ProgramCounter="73937989" StackAddress="100CFF6C" FrameAddress="100CFF80">
<Module Section="0001" Offset="00056989" FileName="C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll"/>
<StackHexDump From="100CFF64" To="100CFF80">80 ff 0c 10	89 79 93 73	28 02 2f 16	01 00 00 00	00 00 00 00	00 00 00 00	00 00 8e 73</StackHexDump>
</Frame>
<Frame ProgramCounter="738FEBCE" StackAddress="100CFF88" FrameAddress="100CFF88">
<Module Section="0001" Offset="0001DBCE" FileName="C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll"/>
<StackHexDump From="100CFF80" To="100CFF88">88 ff 0c 10	ce eb 8f 73</StackHexDump>
</Frame>
<Frame ProgramCounter="76974911" StackAddress="100CFF90" FrameAddress="100CFF94">
<Module Section="0001" Offset="00043911" FileName="C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll"/>
<StackHexDump From="100CFF88" To="100CFF94">94 ff 0c 10	11 49 97 76	40 00 2f 16</StackHexDump>
</Frame>
<Frame ProgramCounter="77AFE4B6" StackAddress="100CFF9C" FrameAddress="100CFFD4">
<Module Section="0001" Offset="0003D4B6" FileName="C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll"/>
<StackHexDump From="100CFF94" To="100CFFD4">d4 ff 0c 10	b6 e4 af 77	40 00 2f 16	25 a6 b6 67	00 00 00 00	00 00 00 00	40 00 2f 16	05 00 00 c0	89 f3 9c 76	89 f3 9c 76	a0 ff 0c 10	40 fb 0c 10	ff ff ff ff	34 98 ac 77	09 66 08 00	00 00 00 00</StackHexDump>
</Frame>
<Frame ProgramCounter="77AFE489" StackAddress="100CFFDC" FrameAddress="100CFFEC">
<Module Section="0001" Offset="0003D489" FileName="C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll"/>
<StackHexDump From="100CFFD4" To="100CFFEC">ec ff 0c 10	89 e4 af 77	c1 eb 8f 73	40 00 2f 16	00 00 00 00	00 00 00 00</StackHexDump>
</Frame>
</BackTrace>
</ExceptionReport>


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

ok just for placehold to get back 

now did u unstall the video driver the way i said to then restart and then delete 
video drivers and then restart 

or are u still have the (bsod) blue screen of death did get that error when u try to 
open cod4 if so unstall cod4 and reinstall cod4 

i have cod4 i have a ati radeon x1600 pro runs a little slow but fine for me 
great game the cod yet


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

when i restarted in safe mode after uninstalling the driver, windows started reinstalling it

so i went and deleted whatever files i could then reinstalled the one i downloaded from nvidia


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

ok whats it doing now after u did that 

have got any bsod yet or anymore 

and have u tryed to play cod4 yet 

and did the video drivers install without any issue 

and have u checked the deivce manager 

start type in start search device manager and click view show hidden devices 

and see if there are any flags and if so post the device


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

no bsods, just xfire exception reports

Device manager shows no issues

Video drivers installed no problem. I am going to shut down and try COD4 again.

OK i tried exiting xfire and joining a server through the game. It didn't bsod, but i did get a windows error message that said the program has stopped working. I will try reinstalling it, luckily i know how to backup my user profiles.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

ok then gto add/remove and uninstall xfire and download xfire


to uninstall xfire click start\Control Panel\Programs\Programs and Features

to reinstall xfire http://www.xfire.com/download/

are u playing cod4 online if not try to play cod4 in sinlge player


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

i just tried that and it worked for a bit longer than usual BEFORE i updated COD4, but ended up giving an xfire exception error.

Then i updated to COD4 version 1.5 and it bsoded almost immediately.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

ok im lost for words 

ok are u trying to play cod4 online or offline 

try it offline so we can see if might be ur network or something anlong those lines 

DONT NOT UNINSTALL COD4 OR ANYTHING LEAVE EVERTHING like it is now


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

I just tried it offline and my world came crashing down. dxgkrnl bsod again


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

I thought about a couple things i could try, i would like some opinions before i go ahead with my plan:

1) Do a system restore to just before i installed service pack 1, then if COD4 works try updating again

2) Pop in my motherboard CD, i think it has a feature to seek out and repair broken drivers.

3) Try updating my bios, as suggested in the windows "problems resolutions center"

Let me know what you think!

Thanks again.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

I wouldn't perform a reinstall but maybe a repair using the installation CD to see if it could rectify the files. The last two options however do sound good :smile:

There are some issues running CoD 4 and CoD 4 Multiplayer on some onboard sound cards. Apparently this can cause alot of issues. Users with RealTek™ onboard sound cards and Windows Vista will need to use Microsoft Audio Drivers 6.0, which can be found at Microsoft. Users with Sigmatel onboard sound cards need to install all Windows Vista updates, and the latest Sigmatel drivers from Dell.com.

Regards




Craig


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*



Hi pillar. . .

The initial thoughts here were partially correct - regarding DirectX anyway. But I found something else within the 12 memory dumps that you sent me. Here are my findings:


```
02/02/2008  06:34 PM  [color=red]memory corruption         138,256 Mini020208-01.dmp
02/03/2008  03:11 PM  [color=red]memory corruption[/color]         131,072 Mini020308-01.dmp

04/08/2008  10:44 PM  [color=red]memory corruption[/color]         132,944 Mini040808-01.dmp
04/09/2008  10:28 PM  [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]                   138,256 Mini040908-01.dmp
04/09/2008  10:33 PM  [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]                   138,256 Mini040908-02.dmp
04/09/2008  10:41 PM  [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]                   138,256 Mini040908-03.dmp  
04/09/2008  11:56 PM  [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]                   138,256 Mini040908-04.dmp

04/10/2008  06:48 PM  [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]                   138,256 Mini041008-01.dmp
04/10/2008  07:16 PM  [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]                   138,256 Mini041008-02.dmp
04/11/2008  11:14 PM  [color=red]memory corruption[/color]         138,256 Mini041108-01.dmp
04/11/2008  11:19 PM  [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]                   138,256 Mini041108-02.dmp
04/11/2008  11:44 PM  [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]                   138,256 Mini041108-03.dmp
            
[/COLOR]
```
The faulting driver "dxgkrnl.sys" is the Microsoft Vista SP1 DirectX Graphics Kernel system driver. Your system's version is 6.0.6001.18000 and has a time stamp of Saturday, January 19, 2008 00:36:36. 

However, as you can clearly see, two BSODs that occurred in February 2008 - before the public release of SP1 - were most likely caused by a hardware issue - memory corruption. The memory manager found three instances of such. There were also two post Vista SP1 BSODs with a probable cause of this hardware failure as well.

I did not find the Nvidia drivers to be connected to any of these 12 BSODs - at least not as a primary or secondary cause anyway. It is certainly possible that they simply have not yet revealed themselves. I have certainly seen a large percentage of BSODs caused by Nvidia in recent times.

Before you further address the DirectX issue - I would suggest that you run the in-house Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool. First - close all open windows and programs. Then click on START; type MdSched.exe in the Start Search box; right-click on MdSched.exe; select Run as Administrator; answer the UAC prompt; then select the option to re-start your system so that the program can run. It will most likely take several hours to complete.

Should you run into further BSODs, I will gladly take a look at their memory dumps, but I must have the Belarc report and the dxdiag report that I originally requested sent to me via email.

Please let me know how you make out. Thanks.

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

I just ran that memory test, and it only took about 15 minutes. When it completed nothing happened on my next login.

Does this have anything to do with the things i have disabled in MSconfig?

About the memory, i did get some new corsair DDR2-1066 memory a while ago, its still under warranty too. Should i get that replaced?

And about my directx problem, should i use system restore to restore the system to what it was before SP1 (assuming that my motherboard CD doesn't work)?

I can also put in my old ram, and see how that works.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*



pillar said:


> I just ran that memory test, and it only took about 15 minutes. When it completed nothing happened on my next login.
> 
> Does this have anything to do with the things i have disabled in MSconfig?
> 
> ...




Hi pillar. . .

Please try the memory test again. I have not run this in a few months, but I thought that I recalled it taking hours - but I may be wrong. To to be on the safe side, go into MSCONFIG and select "Normal Start-up", re-boot, then try it again. Hold off on changing the memory sticks until the test(s) on the current installed ones are finished.

If you get the same 15 min result, use Memtest86+ found HERE. I know this will take many hours to complete.

Leave SP1 and DirectX alone for now until this potential memory issue is either included or excluded. I have found that hardware related BSOD errors can cause the results from memory dump analysis (outside of the hardware issues) to be unreliable - at times. Not to say that DirectX or Nvidia are still not underlying causes here - or SP1 for that matter. Did you "force" the install of SP1 or did it come to you through Windows Updates?

Please - send me the Belarc report - via email.

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

memtest 86 has been running for 7 hours now, and it has detected 2 errors. There is some other info there but i dont know how to read it.

So does this definitely mean that faulty RAM is the cause of my bluscreens? Should i put in some of my backup RAM and try it out?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*



pillar said:


> memtest 86 has been running for 7 hours now, and it has detected 2 errors. There is some other info there but i dont know how to read it.
> 
> So does this definitely mean that faulty RAM is the cause of my bluscreens? Should i put in some of my backup RAM and try it out?




Hi pillar. . .

Yes, there is no doubt about it - the RAM is faulty - and led directly to at least four BSODs - if not all of them. It is possible, if not likely that DirectX failed because of the RAM problem as the BSOD analysis concluded that the DirectX driver attempted to read a memory address that it could not - either because the RAM was bad or the driver was bad. 

The Belarc report shows one stick of RAM in slot A0 and one in A2. Unless you know which is bad, re-run memtest86 - but take one out first, then re-run the test. Then take that out and put the other in and repeat the test again. Perform the same test with any other memory sticks that you have - but individually.

I will ask a specialist from our Hardware Forum to review these last few posts as I am not all that familiar with the output of memtest86. I can tell you that the memory manager reported in the memory dumps that there were three instances of memory corruption - hardware. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## ironfence (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

i jusst got irlq not equal to or less, it was something like that what happened?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*



ironfence said:


> i jusst got irlq not equal to or less, it was something like that what happened?





Hi ironfence - 

The error message "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" means that an attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually caused by drivers using improper addresses. This could mean that the driver is bad, is conflicting with another or than there is an issue with memory (hardware). But each one is different - the suggestions contained in this thread would most likely not pertain to you.

I will be glad to help you, ironfence. You will need to start your own thread as this one belongs to pillar. I ask you to do this so that all POSTS within your own thread will then pertain to just you and your system trouble - and to no one else.... OK??

After you start your won thread, send me a PM and I will respond with instructions as soon as I can. To start your own Vista thread, go HERE and at the top-left is the option "New Thread".

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## pillar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*

I put in my old RAM and PRESTO I can play call of duty 4 again.

Thank you all for your help, i couldn't have done it without you.

Just so you know, NCIX is going to replace my RAM, bless their hearts.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: My first major Blue Screen in Vista*



pillar said:


> I put in my old RAM and PRESTO I can play call of duty 4 again.
> 
> Thank you all for your help, i couldn't have done it without you.
> 
> Just so you know, NCIX is going to replace my RAM, bless their hearts.




Hi pillar. . .

I'm glad that things worked out for you.

Keep in mind that if the BSODs should come for another visit, I'll be glad to look at the memory dumps for you.

Good Luck to You. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

me warlordfmike / jc / placehold will help anytime u need it :wave:

if u start a new thread pm me and ill come to ur aid 

warlordfmike signoff for now :wave:

very glad to hear that thing fix :grin:

regards 

warlordfmike


----------

